# Help, my puppy is a terror



## MomOfATollerPuppy (Apr 14, 2007)

I have an almost 11 week old Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever puppy and she's incredibly adorable, when she's not biting everything including faces, heads, necks, feet, clothes, hands, etc. She just won't stop biting us and it's driving me and my husband insane. We've tried everything to get her to stop, but nothing has helped.

I've tried yelping, saying no loud in a deep voice, shaking her by the scruff, holding her down until she calmed down, ignoring her and walking away, sticking my finger far in her mouth (to make her associate biting with a gagging type reflex), and pretty much anything else I've ever read anywhere. I also tried praising her when she comes up to me and doesn't bite. But, it's very very rare that she lets me pet her without biting. And, I've been trying to teach her to lick instead of bite, by putting peanut butter on my head and praising her while she's licking me and saying "good kisses" repeatedly. I thought maybe I could say "no give kisses" while she's biting so she'd know that it's not that I don't want her around, I just don't want her to bite me.

She tends to race around the house at lightning speeds and then runs up to me and just bites my foot out of no where. I'll be sitting on the floor watching tv and she'll run up behind me and jump on my back and try to bite my head/hair. Also, she really doesn't seem to care if we're hurt or upset with what she's doing. It usually just encourages her to do it more. I think she is very smart though when it comes to other things. She already knows sit, down, and stay.

My husband thinks these are early signs of aggression ... what do you all think? He thinks her behavior is going to get worse with time and she'll end up an adult dog with lots of aggression issues. She's friendly towards new people, but of course wants to bite them also. My husband told me last night that he'd like to find her another home, and I'm devastated because I really want to keep her, that is if her behavior will improve. Any advice you can give me would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahhh, I remember those days! 

You're going to have to leash her while you're in the house with her. Keep her attached to your side, and that way she can't: 

A) Sneak up and do a surprise attack and B) Run away from you when she realizes she's done something wrong. 

You also may need to engage her in some more mentally stimulating activities. 

She really needs to be in puppy preschool if you all aren't currently enrolled.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds more like a very active puppy to me than aggression.
The Bite Stops Here
BTW, the scruff shakes and physical corrections are a great way to develop aggression, so if you've got an overly mouthy dog, don't resort to tactics that will change the behavior to something worse.

I also agree that a group puppy class or two is needed. There's no better place to learn bite inhibition than from another dog doing the same in a wrestling match. 

Your dog is 11 weeks old now, how ald was she when you got her?


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Your dog is just an infant. Baby dogs bite thats what they did with brothers and sisters in the litter . You just need to work on her not to bite it does not happen over nite. It does not sound like she is agressive just a puppy . I am working with a foster rescue now thats very good with people but agressive to some dogs. I have had him from last wed just a few days hes learning but I cant give up on him . He is listening better dont give up . Please dont throw the baby out with the bath water .


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Where did you get the dog from and what is her past life? Breeder, backyard breeder, pet store?

This is a VERY active breed. She needs plenty of structured exercise every day. I would suggest starting with 30 minutes morning and evening of brisk walking and hard play, outside the yard so that she is mentally stimulated by new environments as well. Be careful where you take her until her vaccinations are complete though. No dog parks, etc...she doesn't have enough immunity yet. And as she gets older and her body is more mature she will need increased activity, maybe 60 minutes 2x every day. But a tired dog is a good thing.

I agree with the obedience class suggestion. Even after almost 40 years of having dogs I still take every new one to at least two classes during the first year with us. It is good for the dog but great for the owner. You will get so many new ideas on dealing with issues as well as being able to pick the brains of other dog owners and your instructor. Look for classes through your park district, local dog clubs, or ask your vet. 

In the meanwhile, be a little firmer with your dog. Yelling "ow" is good but she may also see you now as a weak member of the litter/pack. I use a crate when a dog needs a time out. Or set up an ex-pen enclosure where she can have her toys, her crate, and a bowl of water but doesn't have to be in your face all the time. I try to put the pen where the dog can see us if we are watching tv, etc but yet in a safe place like a non-carpeted floor area.

Tollers can get bored easily and are also stubborn if treated with harshness. So your goal should be lots of fun, energetic play, yet letting the dog know that you deserve the respect as the leader.

I don't think this is a sign of aggression, just a dog that needs more activity directed in the right way.


----------



## MomOfATollerPuppy (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies! 

We do take her for multiple walks each day and we even have her retrieve a ton of stuff in the house just to get extra energy out. I knew that she was going to be active, but she is much more active than I had imagined. 

We got her when she was 8 weeks old. In some ways I wish we had waited until she was 12 weeks so she could have learned more about hurtful biting from her littermates. 

I enrolled her in a puppy class and she had her first class a couple days ago, so hopefully her puppy socialization time will help with bite inhibition. We have seen some small improvements with just saying ouch and walking away, but occasionally she thinks this is a game. For instance, as soon as I come back into the room she occasionally runs over to me and tries to bite my leg, like she's thinking we're playing a game where she bites I yelp and run off. My new plan is to keep doing this and also use clicker training to teach her to allow my hands and arms around her without her biting them. I have my fingers crossed that she'll stop soon. Thanks again!


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Be careful on the long walks with a young pup, it can damage growing bones & joints. Puppies need puppy play for exercise. Try giving her a large raw bone to chew. It's good exercise for growing pups & gives her something to chew besides you. Take it away when she's finished with it & not looking. She only needs to get the cartilage off at this stage. 
Keep up with the yelping, not yelling, dogs see that as barking back, when she bites & act as though it really hurts. Short time outs are good. If she does it again as soon as you let her out, put her back. She needs to learn that human flesh is delicate & how to use her mouth softly. A dog that never bites is a danger because you don't know when they'll go off. 
I agree with CurbSide Prophet. Good luck.
Welcome to the forum, its great to talk to other dog lovers.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

MomOfATollerPuppy said:


> Thank you all for your replies!
> 
> For instance, as soon as I come back into the room she occasionally runs over to me and tries to bite my leg, like she's thinking we're playing a game where she bites I yelp and run off. My new plan is to keep doing this...


Wait, why would you keep doing that?  If I were a puppy I'd think it was a really fun game. The best way to stop the biting with a puppy who thinks the yelping is fun is to *not react* at all other than a short, calm but firm "no" while you put her in a time out or leave the room. The idea is that ANY biting means the end of fun or attention. It works very well.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I did a firm "No" while my arms were croseed and then I would turn my back and walk away ignoring the dog.


----------

